
Guide to NumPy (2006) [pdf] - vikas0380
http://csc.ucdavis.edu/~chaos/courses/nlp/Software/NumPyBook.pdf
======
greenyoda
Note that this book is from 2006, and the PDF file was last modified in 2007.
I'd guess that NumPy has changed quite a bit over the last decade.

~~~
superbatfish
The 2nd edition was published in 2015: [https://www.amazon.com/Guide-NumPy-
Travis-Oliphant-PhD/dp/15...](https://www.amazon.com/Guide-NumPy-Travis-
Oliphant-PhD/dp/151730007X)

